# Rainbow SLC's active & H701 mini-review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Running an Alpine mrp-f240 doing 40w rms x 4. Went active on Rainbow SLC's with Alpine h701 processor controlled by Alpine Iva-d300 h/u. Wow, wow, wow. It sounds amazing. The music quality sounds sooooo much better and my music sounds like it's truly come to life. I've listened only to analog so far (ai-net ipod connection) but holy crap, how much a difference this thing has made. Honestly, as sad as it sounds it almost made me cry, lol. My only complaint is that with my unit I'm not able to see a graph of what I'm doing, like those with the w200 can. However, I'm learning. One thing I did notice is that with the settings flat, the right mid had a definate delay of at least 1 sec (it was completely noticeable). I adjusted some of the time delays and got it sounding right to the naked ear but not audiophile quality yet. I've got it sounding really nice right now with no major changes and although it sounds very good, I almost get an "echo" effect. I'll tune it some more tomorrow. Just thought I'd share my excitement. Thanks Bdubs! 

Cliffs: Processor Rocks!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah i think im gonna go this way next ..


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

pxa ROCKS....Ill have to try the h990 or ODR next


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> pxa ROCKS....Ill have to try the h990


yikes! $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

One question i forgot to post:

I have a 3 second or so delay from when my monitor turns on to when I actually get playback. Is this to be expected due to the connection through ai-net?


----------



## Ron G. (Feb 8, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> One thing I did notice is that with the settings flat, the right mid had a definate delay of at least 1 sec (it was completely noticeable). I adjusted some of the time delays and got it sounding right to the naked ear but not audiophile quality yet. I've got it sounding really nice right now with no major changes and although it sounds very good, I almost get an "echo" effect. I'll tune it some more tomorrow.


Hmmm .... so how does this correlate with "wow, wow, wow",  ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> Hmmm .... so how does this correlate with "wow, wow, wow",  ?


Well, after setting the time delays a little to adjust for this, everything sounded great. The quality in general was the "wow, wow, wow" portion.


----------

